# Dialer mit Dsl



## ralfnalepa (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte nur mal wissen ob es dialer gibt die dich von deiner dsl line zu einer anderen und teuren line verbinden kann. Ich habe immer gelesen das man dass jetzt nicht mehr kann, das dass nur mit dem alten modem möglich war, aber ich bin nicht sicher.


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

"DSL-Dialer" dem Namen nach kann es nicht geben, da bei DSL nichts "gewählt" wird.

Man hat mal darüber nachgedacht, über die DSL-Verbindung abzurechnen, so richtig durchgesetzt hat sich das in Deutschland aber nicht.
Es gibt zwar diverse Mehrkostdienste der Anbieter, aber mit einem DSL-Dialer möchte ich das nicht vergleichen.

Das, was aktuell am nähesten dran ist, wäre wohl die Abrechnung mittels in-App-Ads.


----------



## ralfnalepa (6 Juli 2011)

Vielen dank zur erklärung 
habe gerade Das wichtigste über Abofallen gelesen, oh mann, muss man da vorsichtig sein :O


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

ralfnalepa schrieb:


> Vielen dank zur erklärung
> habe gerade Das wichtigste über Abofallen gelesen, oh mann, muss man da vorsichtig sein :O


Würde ich empfehlen, ja.

Vor allem, wenn man eines der neumodischen Smartphones besitzt.


----------



## nikko (19 Januar 2012)

ralfnalepa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wollte nur mal wissen ob es dialer gibt die dich von deiner dsl line zu einer anderen und teuren line verbinden kann. Ich habe immer gelesen das man dass jetzt nicht mehr kann, das dass nur mit dem alten modem möglich war, aber ich bin nicht sicher.


Klingt eher nach einen Virus


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2012)

Wie schon oben gesagt: es ist technisch nicht möglich, dass sich ein DSL-Modem mit einer Dialer-Internet-Einwahlnummer verbindet. Eine solche Einwahl braucht zwingend einen DSL-Knotenpunkt, und der muss nah am Wohnort (wenige km) aufgestellt sein, sonst klappt die DSL-Verbindung nicht. Diese DSL-Netzknoten können natürlich die Dialer-Anbieter nicht vorhalten.

Allerdings ist es möglich, dass sich ein Dialer über den (eigentlich für das Fax vorgesehenen) CAPI-ISDN-Kanal einwählt. Man spricht dann von einem "CAPI-Dialer". Dazu müsste jedoch das DSL-Modem nicht nur über das DSL-Kabel mit dem Splitter verbunden sein, sondern es müsste ein zweites Kabel an den CAPI-ISDN-Buchsen stecken. Sonst funktioniert es nicht.
Da diese Konstellation nur relativ selten vorkommt, sind diese CAPI-Dialer auch sehr selten.

Die weite Verbreitung der DSL-Anschlüsse war es ja auch, die zum Tod der Dialer-Industrie geführt hat. Das ganze Dialer-Thema ist seit ca. 2005 praktisch nicht mehr existent.


----------

